# nutritional supplements



## tober (Jan 15, 2009)

boost, ensure, pediasure. etc. anyone ever dumpstered these? i love that stuff


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 15, 2009)

it's some top-of-the-line nutritional shit! odd story related to nutrition: the falcon and the snowman (a book/movie) when they locked falcon up he loaded up on nutritional supliments and survived for days on the run while on escape w/o food.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 17, 2009)

i think the drinks are gross but the protein bar thingers... well some of them are good untill you eat a whole case of them......


----------



## Umbraperagro (Jan 18, 2009)

If your looking for vitamins, take the boughs of evergreens; fir,pine,spruce, cedar may be used in small quantity very occasionally, and simmer them into a tea. Vwalla, shit tons of vits in that...


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 19, 2009)

*If you are a drinker, it would pay to add some "Milk Thistle" to your daily diet!
It can be bought faily cheap too (60 to 100 pills) for like $7.99 a bottle.
Also "Folic Acid" is great for your liver as well! (B vitamin)....
Both will help detox the bad crap from your liver, and is sworn to work good too! 
I have been taking these every day and it has kept my "ALT" and "SGT" levels down within the normal ranges of someone without liver problems.
There are no known medication reactions while taking either as well.
(Just read all advisories/cautions on the/ANY bottles)!
If in the future anyone stops by my "home-base" for a hot meal/shower, I have tons of this and "Ensure" as well to boot!
I get these free, so load up while you are here!*


----------



## Dmac (Jan 19, 2009)

a generic muti-vitamin that gives 100% of most vits and minerals does wonders if you are not getting a balenced diet. generic is just as good as name brand.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Shoestring said:


> *If you are a drinker, it would pay to add some "Milk Thistle" to your daily diet!
> It can be bought faily cheap too (60 to 100 pills) for like $7.99 a bottle.
> Also "Folic Acid" is great for your liver as well! (B vitamin)....
> Both will help detox the bad crap from your liver, and is sworn to work good too!
> ...




on that note, a tea of dried and ground dandelion root will help. be sure of the ground where you get it, though, dandelions are really good at pulling shit out of the soil, so lots of that can get in there too.


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 29, 2009)

_True, true, true here!.....I also have a "Opioid Tea recipe" that really does kick ass with pain releif! (PM me for the how-to's of this "wonder drug and how to make it legally")!!!




_


bikegeek666 said:


> on that note, a tea of dried and ground dandelion root will help. be sure of the ground where you get it, though, dandelions are really good at pulling shit out of the soil, so lots of that can get in there too.


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 29, 2009)

Boost is awesome! I like it - I used to work at a hospital and drank is ALL the time. It's great for diabetics. Never dumpstered any.

My personal wintertime (note - wintertime) health supplement(s) of choice is a regimine of raw garlic marinated in bragg's amino acids, detox tea, a tinctcure with elderberry and western red cedar in it, lots of citrus, ginger and raspberry water (made from fresh ground ginger and squished up raspberries, drink the water, eat the spooge at the bottom) and a ginseng and ginko tea to help bat away the wintertime blues.

I always wondered what Milk Thistle was for though - thanks for that!


----------

